# Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Welches ist das beste nach Med2 ? Und was man auch mit PC auf Stand 08/09 spielen kann ? Wurde sicher schon oft gefragt, aber trotzdem Danke für Antworten........ 

Es wäre auch wichtig, dass es so gute Mods wie für o.g. Titel gibt. 

Rome2 und Empire/Napoleon sollten je net so toll sein, aber mein Stand ist der von vor Jahren, ev. gibt es inzwischen gute Mods dafür ? Und Shogun interesiert mich nicht so, bin kein Japan Fan 


Achso: Soll ohne Steam sein.....


----------



## Tiz92 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Company of Heroes 1, wenn du auf 2WK stehst. Ohne Steam und mit tollen Mods.


----------



## Laudian (13. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Rome2 und Empire/Napoleon sollten je net so toll sein


 
Rome2 tanzt schon etwas außerhalb der Reihe, Empire ist meiner Meinung nach aber der bislang beste Teil ! Die Karte ist riesengroß, ebenso die Anzahl verschiedener Völker. Und Napoleon spielt sich halt wie eine Fortsetzung von Empire, also ein wenig modernere Einheiten, eine detailliertere Map von einigen europäischen und nordafrikanischen Gebieten, dafür mit einer deutlich kleineren Weltkarte.

Wenn man Empire mag und gerne Kampagnen spielt ist aber auch Napoleon sehr empfehlenswert finde ich. Außerdem hat Napoleon als erster Teil einen integrierten Multiplayer im Kampagnenmodus.

Wie es bei den beiden mit Mods aussieht weiß ich nicht, sowas hat mich nie interessiert.


----------



## Homerclon (13. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Kannst du die Frage nochmal (neu) formulieren?

Willst du irgendwelche gute Strategie-Titel, oder welche die der Total War-Reihe ähnlich sind?
Von letzteren gibts nicht viele. Da fällt mir sogar nur _Star Wars - Empire at War_ ein. Das ist aber durchweg Echtzeit, also auch auf der Kampagnenkarte gibts keine Runden.
Selbst wenn es nur um einen ähnlichen Schlacht/Kampf-Modus gehen soll, fällt mir gar keines ein. Denn in dem Punkt ist EaW wieder klassisches RTS mit wenigen und kleinen Einheitengruppen, ohne jegliche Schlachtordnung.


Da du Steam-Titel ausschließt, sind alle TW-Titel ab Empire sowieso draußen. Dabei finde ich es gar nicht so schlecht. Spiele es aber auch von Anfang an mit Mod, die schon voll ausgereift ist/war, da ich Empire erst kaufte, als Shogun 2 schon erhältlich war.
Gibt sicherlich ein paar Punkte die man verbessern könnte, was jedoch bei Rome und M2TW nicht anders ist, insgesamt aber ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Ich meinte eher die TW Reihe........ ich habe auch schon gemerkt, dass man ab Empire Steam nutzen muss. Dann kann man die Spiele nicht verkaufen, muss immer online sein und was sonst noch für Nachteile bzgl. Steam ? Empire/Nappi sind ja nicht teuer, ich würde die einfach mal ausprobieren - sollten auch auf meinem Sys halbwegs laufen. Danke f. die bisherigen Meinungen.

Ich hab neulich nochmal die TV Serie Rom auf Youtube gesehen und hatte voll Lust bekommen RTW zu spielen, allerdings ist es grafisch natürlich nicht mehr auf der Höhe. Ev. gibt es ja sogar Rome Mods für ETW/NTW.


----------



## Laudian (13. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> muss immer online sein und was sonst noch für Nachteile bzgl. Steam ?


 
Wer erzählt denn den Quatsch ? Zum installieren des Spiels musst du einmal Online sein bei Steam, danach kannst du Steam auch Offline starten. Und es stimmt dass du die Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen kannst, dafür gibts die aber in verschiedenen Steamsales auch deutlich günstiger als das woanders der Fall ist.


----------



## Homerclon (13. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Ich hab mich auch lange gegen Steam (und ähnliches) gewehrt, und bin noch immer kein Freund davon. (Akzeptiere es Zähneknirschend, da Konsole keine echte Alternative ist.)
Als Kompromiss warte ich bis die Spiele im Preis auf <=15€ (bzw. <=20€ bei GoldEdition) gefallen sind. Dann hat man auch keine "Beta-2.0-Phase" und häufig ein paar/meiste DLCs im Preis inbegriffen.
Das man die Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen kann, stört bei einem geringen Kaufpreis kaum noch, lohnt sich ja nicht wirklich diese nochmal zu verkaufen. Die absoluten Schnäppchenjäger greifen eh zu 90% bei den Steam-Sales zu, dann lohnt sich der Wiederverkauf eh nicht mehr. Da müsste man schon in Massen verkaufen. (Ich persönlich hab eh noch keine weiterverkauft, auch nicht die wenigen Flops in meiner Sammlung.)

Wenn Steam weiterhin keine Option ist, und es TW Spiele sein sollen, bleiben nur Shogun 1 und Medieval 1, sowie natürlich die zahlreichen Mods, insbesondere Total Convertions für Rome und M2TW.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Naja, evtl. registrier ich mich mal bei Steam, da NSA, BND etc. meine Daten schon haben, kommts darauf auch net mehr an 

Denn anscheinend bekommt man sogar die Demos nur exclusiv über Steam zum d/l. Früher konnte man noch Demos überall runterladen ohne Registrierung etc.

Oder aber, ich boykottiere das weiterhin und spiel den alten Kram


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Also ich persöhnlich finde Rome 2 deutlich besser als Rome 1.
Auch Empire:Total War gefiel mir in Teilbereichen um längen besser. Wobei eigentlich erst Shogun 2 ein zufriedenstellendes Agentensystem besaß.

Perfekt war allerdings kein Total War Teil. Jeder hat irgend etwas gut gemacht und andere Dinge wieder schlechter.
Ich warte daher immer noch auf den Total War Teil der mal die besten Dinge aller Teile schaft in einem Spiel zu vereinen. 

Aber darauf warte ich auch bis Heute bei The Elder Scrolls.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (15. April 2014)

Würde wohl rome 1, dann Napoleon und dann rome 2 (seit dem letzten Patch ) setzten. Bei den anderen hat mich das Szenario nicht so sehr interessiert.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Nun ja, das größte Problem bei fast allen Strategiespielen ist leider die AI.... da ist keines besonders gut drin..

Bei RTW1 wars ja zB. so, dass die fehlende Strategie/Schlauheit der AI mit Masse ausgeglichen wurde. Aber auch nicht unbedingt mit großen Armeen, sondern zahlreichen kleineren. Das nervte dann doch sehr ehrlich gesagt. Man konnte zwar auto-resolve wählen, allerdings war es dann durchaus auch möglich dass man verliert und die eigen Verluste waren immer größer als wenn es auf der Karte spielte.

Die Diplomatie konnte man auch zT. vergessen. Ein Gegner der nur noch 2-3 Städte übrig hat, sollte auch mal einen Waffenstillstand eingehen. Zwar war das möglich, aber fast immer haben sie ein paar Runden später wieder den Krieg erklärt. Nun gut, das mag das Spiel schwieriger machen. Aber es ist fraglich ob realistisch, woher bekamen diese 2-3 Städte Nationen die ganzen Truppen ? Sicher durch AI cheats. Auch das ok (eigentlich) weil schwieriger. Nur es ist eine bloße Masse gegen die man kämpfte. Dass sich zumeist sogar die eigenen "Verbündeten" später gegen einen wendeten mag auch ok sein. Rom hatte ja keine wirklichen Verbündeten, eher Untergebene die sich zähneknirschend der Pax Romana beugten. Einige aus dem Osten waren auch beeindruckt von Roms Bauten und Kultur und verdingten sich freiwillig als Söldner für Rom....

Erinnere mich an meine letzten 2 Spiele, ich habe immer nen Mod benutzt. Ich glaube RTR (total realism) und später mal nen Mod der sich mehr den Iberern widmete. Zwar waren Einheiten etc. nun realistischer und auch auf der Taktikkarte war AI etwas besser... größte Schwäche aber immer noch, dass die oftmals ihre Generaleinheit ins Getümmel schicken und General stirbt, Rest der Armee verliert Moral.
Obwohl auch das widerum realistisch sein könnte je nachdem, denn zB. Alexander kämpfte mit an vorderster Front, bei Cäsar und anderen antiken Feldherren weiß ich nicht so genau (Hannibal? Scipio?)....

Bei dem Spiel als Rom ist es nunmal jedesmal so, dass sich alle gegen Dich verbünden, wenn Du ne gewisse Stärke erreicht hast. Nun das wäre ok, wenn sie nicht die Riesenmassen an Truppen hätten. Und die Truppen sind oftmals in kleine Armeen gespalten...aber wenn zB. Illyrien nur noch 2-3 Städte übrig hat und Stacks gegen mich senden kann, ist da doch befremdlich. Insbes. dann wenn Mazedonien, die Gallier und die Iberer ebenso gegen Dich sind  Außerdem schade, dass zB. Germanien und Gallien nicht wirklich spielbar sind, da die Truppen einfach zu schlecht und Städteeinkommen teilweise auch....

Aber ich habe wirklich Lust auf diese Reihe nochmal bekommen nun....


----------



## Rolk (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Also wenn es nach mir geht würde ich so sortieren:

Rome2 > Rome1 > Napoleon > Empire...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. April 2014)

Hab Medieval 2 war der Bug bei AI das wenn man viele Bogenschützer hatte rannten sie Gegner kurz, blieben stehen und rannten zurück und immer das gleiche


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Hab Medieval 2 war der Bug bei AI das wenn man viele Bogenschützer hatte rannten sie Gegner kurz, blieben stehen und rannten zurück und immer das gleiche


 
komisch, hab mal bei YT nen Video von ROME2 gesehen, wo genau das verbugt war  Aber für MTW2 müsste es doch nen Patch geben dafür...

Hab mich nun für Empire entschieden, da das ja das nächste in der Reihe ist, gibt es was zu beachten beim Kauf ? Also gibt es zB. eine Art Goldedition mit Erweiterung oder so ?


----------



## Robonator (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Rome II ist seit den letzten Patches eigentlich ganz angenehm geworden. Aussetzer der KI gibt es noch immer (Ich glaube es gibt kein Total War Titel bei dem das nicht so ist) und es läuft auf maximalen Settings ziemlich schlecht, aber es macht Spaß  
Würde Shogun 2 aber noch bevorzugen, besonders da ich denke das Shogun 2 die schönere Grafik hatte. 
Zu Empire und Napoleon kann ich nix sagen, hab die noch nicht gezockt da mich Schusswaffen etc in Total War Spielen irgendwie nicht so wirklich motivieren. 


> Hab mich nun für Empire entschieden, da das ja das nächste in der Reihe ist, gibt es was zu beachten beim Kauf ? Also gibt es zB. eine Art Goldedition mit Erweiterung oder so ?


Es gibt auf Steam z.B. ein paar DLC's für insgesamt 17€  Ein Goldedition kann ich nicht finden, dafür aber dieses nette Pack:
Total War: Empire & Napoleon GOTY (PC) (Hammerpreis): Amazon.de: Games




Sehe auch grade das ich irgendwie Empire Total War auf Steam habe. Wo kommt dat denn her? Hab mir das gar nicht gekauft 

Edit: Für Empire Total War empfehlen sehr viele diese Mod:
DarthMod Empire for Empire: Total War - Mod DB


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Die GOTY Edition hab ich auch grad gefunden, hast Du mal die Bewertungen gelesen, anscheinend fehlt ein Key für die DLCs....

Du hast ETW auf Steam ? Das heißt ? Du kannst das nun runterladen von dort ? 

Bzgl. Schusswaffen bin ich auch etwas skeptisch, aber baue darauf dass es Mods für frühere Zeiten für ETW/NTW gibt. Aber die haben ja zur der Zeit auch mit Säbeln und Lanzen gekämpft ist also nicht total Schusswaffe


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



Robonator schrieb:


> Rome II ist seit den letzten Patches eigentlich ganz angenehm geworden. Aussetzer der KI gibt es noch immer (Ich glaube es gibt kein Total War Titel bei dem das nicht so ist) und es läuft auf maximalen Settings ziemlich schlecht, aber es macht Spaß
> Würde Shogun 2 aber noch bevorzugen, besonders da ich denke das Shogun 2 die schönere Grafik hatte.


 
Dem muss ich allerdings zustimmen. Vom Gesamtbild habe ich auch den Eindruck das Shogun 2 deutlich stimmiger und hübscher wirkt. Lediglich die Einheiten in Rome 2 sehen aus der Nähe schon was besser und detalierter aus als in Shogun 2.

Wobei ich sowieso den Eindruck hatte das die Grafikqualität sich von Patch zu Patch in Rome 2 zu gunsten der Performence verschlechtert hat...


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Was ich bisher an Screens und Videos von Rome2 gesehen habe, fand ich nun nicht SO überragend, MTW2 mit Mods kann da durchaus ähnliches liefern imo (aber ich bin zB. auch noch mit der Grafik von Call Of Duty2 zufrieden). Da wird auch viel zuviel wert auf die Grafik gelegt, besser wäre es wenn in den Tests mal mehr das Spielgeschehen und AI höher bewertet würden.

Ausserdem ist mein Sys zu alt für die letzten TW Teile, denke aber ETW/NTW werden beide ok laufen.....


Ich habe XP und Win7 64, würde das auf XP eigentlich besser/schneller laufen ??


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Nun prinzipiell stimme ich dir was Grafik angeht schon zu, aber Total War war auch eigentlich noch nie ein "Grafikmonster". Mit einer entsprechend optimierten Engine würde da auch sicher mehr gehen als das was Sie uns so seid Empire:Total War vorgesetzt haben, aber grade da hapert es doch immer wieder.

Die Grafik von Shogun 2 reicht mir persöhnlich im Prinzip völlig aus, wenn man im Echtzeitkampf ab einer gewissen Zoomstufe nicht immer 2D-Sprits vorgesetzt bekäme und die Animationen der Einheiten sauberer wären, grade bei den Kanonen.


----------



## Robonator (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



> Du hast ETW auf Steam ? Das heißt ? Du kannst das nun runterladen von dort ?


Jojo kann es beliebig oft runterladen etc. Weiß nur trotzdem woher ich das hab 

Was hast du denn überhaupt für ein System?


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



Robonator schrieb:


> Jojo kann es beliebig oft runterladen etc. Weiß nur trotzdem woher ich das hab
> 
> Was hast du denn überhaupt für ein System?



Hab mehrere, von Athlon XP3000 über Athlon64 2x und P4 2.66 bis Core Duo E6750. Hab aber noch nen E6850 den ich nutzen könnte. Speicher hab ich so von 1 - 4GB rumliegen. Nur meine Grakas sind alle mies, die "beste" eine HD6450, dann noch ne Geforce 9500. Und einen Haufen älterer auch ne Super Ati9800pro (war früher DIE Top AGP Karte lol). Hab WinXP home 32 und Win7 prof 64 u. Win98SE.

Boards von Asus, GB und grade nutze ich nen Asrock dual 915p (2.4, 1 gig, onboard Grafik).

Ich hab ne kleine Sammlung an Hardware bis ca. 2009 o. 2010. Aber nix neueres da kein Bedarf dafür, läuft ja alles bestens was ich brauche bisher. Der E6750 ist schon recht flott und wird eh meist runter getaktet vom System


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Naja, viel Freude wird man damit bei Empire:Total War nicht haben. Grade was die Grafikkarten anbelangt. Es dürfte zwar mit einer HD6450 auf niedrigen bis mittleren Details so lala laufen, aber eine potentere Grafikkarte wäre da sicher nicht das verkehrteste.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Ich weiß, diese Karte war sehr günstig und hat nen gutes Bild und ist leise. Für 3D sicher nicht so toll, ich würde mir dann natürlich was besseres holen.

COD2 und Far Cry (das sind die neuesten 3D Spiele die ich hab) laufen alle gut mit der 6450 allerdings, auch die 9500 Geforce ist ok dafür.

Würde mir ne gebrauchte Ati (AMD) holen, da ich mit Ati mehr Erfahrung habe. Für so. ca. 50,- bekommt man sicher was auf dem Markt...oder gäbe es es neue Karte um den Preis die Empire/NTW schafft??


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. April 2014)

Also mein Athlon X2 2,2Ghz + 2Gb RAM DDR3 + gt 440 läuft (Empire)  ziemlich gut nur halt das Warten nervt und wenn ich anz schnell Zoome lagt das ein bissl.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Welches "warten" meinst Du....laden der Level bzw. Karten ? Das wäre dann doch eher eine zu langsame Platte o. zuwenig Ram ?


----------



## Robonator (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



> Für so. ca. 50,- bekommt man sicher was auf dem Markt...oder gäbe es es neue Karte um den Preis die Empire/NTW schafft??


Könntest dich ja mal nach einer gebrauchten HD 6770 o.ä. umschauen. Die sollten etwa so günstig sein


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. April 2014)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Welches "warten" meinst Du....laden der Level bzw. Karten ? Das wäre dann doch eher eine zu langsame Platte o. zuwenig Ram ?



Ich meine wenn du fertig bist und die Gegner dran sind.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Glaube diese hatte ich mir u.a. auch geistig notiert, ich hatte nämlich Graka Charts zu rate gezogen. Ev. frag ich mal im Graka Forum hier noch nach, deswegen zurück zu den Spielen bevor Warnung wg. OT 

Also ich werde wohl den Kauf verschieben und erst mal mein bestes Board und Proc an den Start bringen (was ich ja eigentlich für surfen und Bürokram gar nicht brauche, aber für die neueren TW Games sicher). Sollte sicher auch Far Cry 2 schaffen, hatte da nen Video von gesehen, mit nem Hai Angriff, das hatte mich doch beeindruckt (bzw. erschrocken beim ersten Schauen). Man müsste eigentlich 48h Tage haben bei den ganzen coolen Spielen die es so gibt. Und hab noch nicht mal die alten richtig ausgespielt  

Hab grad gesehen es gibt nen Haufen Mods die ich noch net kenne für MTW2, die könnte ich ohne neue Graka spielen lol

Kennt sich einer aus damit, welche diese Mods toll sind:

Kingdoms: Hosted Modifications


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich meine wenn du fertig bist und die Gegner dran sind.


 


Gibt ne Option "disable follow movement of AI nations" oder so, dann geht es schneller (war bei RTW u. MTW2 jedenfalls so), wie das in deutsch heisst weiß ich net, hab immer in Englisch gespielt, wegen mods.


----------



## Homerclon (15. April 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Die GOTY Edition hab ich auch grad gefunden, hast Du mal die Bewertungen gelesen, anscheinend fehlt ein Key für die DLCs....


Es gibt zwei GotY-Versionen. 
Eine direkt von SEGA, die habe ich. Da sind zwei Keys enthalten, für Empire und Napoleon, an diesen sind die DLCs direkt geknüpft, man brauchte also keine weiteren Keys.
Die Hammerpreis-GotY ist von Koch Media (Hammerpreis ist ein Budget-Label von Koch Media), bei dem wohl alte Keys verwendet und vergessen wurde die DLC-Keys beizulegen.
Wenn der Key für fehlt, kann man sich jedoch an den Support von SEGA wenden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. April 2014)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Gibt ne Option "disable follow movement of AI nations" oder so, dann geht es schneller (war bei RTW u. MTW2 jedenfalls so), wie das in deutsch heisst weiß ich net, hab immer in Englisch gespielt, wegen mods.



Ja hab ich aus aber es lädt trotzdem da -> Athlon


----------



## Nexus71 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Hab mir letzte Woche mal ETW+NTW im Doppelpack geholt, muss nur mehr Zeit haben, Compi zusammenbauen und dann mal schauen wie die so sind


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Falls du Lust hast mal eine Runde im Multiplayer zu spielen sag Bescheid, Empire / Napoleon sind meiner Meinung nach einfach die spaßigsten Teile der Serie ^^


----------



## Nexus71 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Also man kann Schlachten per online spielen, aber nicht komplett ? 

Wird das dann per Zufall ausgewählt, welche Seite/Truppen man hat oder werden historische Schlachten gespielt ?


----------



## Homerclon (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Genauso wie in Rome und M2TW, da hat sich nichts geändert.
Nur das es seit Empire auch Seeschlachten gibt, die ebenfalls Online gegen andere ausgetragen werden können.

Alle Teilnehmer wählen eine Fraktion, und anschließend stellen sie ihre Armee zusammen.
Je nachdem wie viel Gold zur Verfügung steht und ob frühe oder späte Epoche, kann der Host des Gefechts festlegen, ist man in seiner Wahl eingeschränkt.


----------



## Laudian (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Also man kann Schlachten per online spielen, aber nicht komplett ?


 
In Napoleon kann man auch die Kampagne zu zweit spielen.


Man kann bei den Schlachten entweder zufällige Schlachten spielen, oder jeder Spiele sucht sich seine Nation selbst aus und hat dann ein Budget für das er Truppen kaufen / upgraden kann.


----------



## Nexus71 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Klingt interessant, sobald Zeit melde ich mich ev. mal zu einem online Spiel. Habe beide aber noch nicht mal installiert


----------



## jkox11 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> dass zB. Germanien und Gallien nicht wirklich spielbar sind, da die Truppen einfach zu schlecht und Städteeinkommen teilweise auch....
> 
> Aber ich habe wirklich Lust auf diese Reihe nochmal bekommen nun....


 
Versuch das Spiel nochmal mit Germanien. So einfach wie Rom  Phalanx am Anfang bis du später die Berserker und Nachtkämpfer hast. Beste Infanterie aus dem Spiel. Beserker allein reichen. Dazu noch gothische Reiter und du bist unbesiegbar


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Mai 2014)

Also die Germanen waren . Etwas wie Rom + Griechenland.


----------



## Nexus71 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Versuch das Spiel nochmal mit Germanien. So einfach wie Rom  Phalanx am Anfang bis du später die Berserker und Nachtkämpfer hast. Beste Infanterie aus dem Spiel. Beserker allein reichen. Dazu noch gothische Reiter und du bist unbesiegbar



Das ist sicher aus der Basisversion ? Ich nutze den RTR mode (rome total realism) da sind tlw. ganz andere Truppentypen dabei. Und die Germanen haben nix besonderes - jedenfalls am Anfang. Mag sein, später bekommen sie bessere, aber bis dahin ist man meist schon in die Zange genommen worden...Phalanx in Germanien ist mir zB. total fremd


----------



## Homerclon (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Ja, Phalanx-Truppen bei den Germanen ist Vanilla.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Die Grichien finde ich net so gut   leider zu wenig Kavalerie .


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Das ist sicher aus der Basisversion ? Ich nutze den RTR mode (rome total realism) da sind tlw. ganz andere Truppentypen dabei. Und die Germanen haben nix besonderes - jedenfalls am Anfang. Mag sein, später bekommen sie bessere, aber bis dahin ist man meist schon in die Zange genommen worden...Phalanx in Germanien ist mir zB. total fremd


 
Stimmt, kA wo die Entwickler das ausgegraben hatten, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass die Waldbewohner Ahnung von einer Phalanx hatten


----------



## jkox11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Die Grichien finde ich net so gut   leider zu wenig Kavalerie .


 
Daher Makedonien/Mazedonien unlocken  
Geilste Armeen mit ihren Eliten


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Jo die Mazedonien war saustark . Ich fand aber Rom am stärksten weil ich Disziplin mag.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Stimmt, kA wo die Entwickler das ausgegraben hatten, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass die Waldbewohner Ahnung von einer Phalanx hatten


 Von Gaius Julius Caesar, der hat Berichte über Gallier und Germanen verfasst, und dort eine Phalanx-Ähnliche Strategie bei den Germanen beschrieben.
Das war aber wohl eher ein Speerwall bzw. Schildwall wie man es bei Barbarian Invasion einfügte. Die Wikinger kämpften z.b. auch in einem Schildwall.
CA hatte es sich bei Rome wohl lediglich einfach gemacht, und die Phalanx-Formation genutzt, um dies darzustellen.


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Unter Phalanx verstehe ich nur die Formation die ursprünglich aus Griechenland/Mazedonien stammt. Klar haben andere Völker sich die abgeguckt. Aber die Germanen eher nicht. Diese hatten ja eh nur ne Chance gegen die Römer in den Wäldern und in Hinterhalten. Auf offenem Feld wären sie geschlachtet worden. Das wird so ungefähr in dem Realism mod abgebildet. Auch die Iberer sind nicht viel besser dran, wenn sie auch eine Art "kleinere" Hastati Einheit haben - nach denen die Römer wohl ihre eigenen Truppen auch modellierten (sowie das spanische Schwert - Gladio - übernahmen). Nur als Iberer hat man es auch oft mit 3 Gegnern zu tun, unten die Karthager, oben die Gallier und die Römer sind auch nicht weit. Deshalb scheint es so, dass in RTR die "kleineren" Völker weniger Chancen haben als in Vanilla. Vermutlich realistisch. 

Ich melde mich hier auf jeden Fall nochmal wenn ich Empire/Nappi anspielen konnte - es fragt sich ob man hier auch mods benötigt um es weniger fantasy mäßig zu machen.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sind Rome1 und Med2 Total War unübertroffen, oder doch nicht ???*

Hatte ja mal Rome nochmal gestartet, hier ein Screenshot (RTR mod), lade später mal einen hoch von Schlachten.


----------

